# Chocolate Palominos



## Vidaloco

My Vida is black but you can sort of see some dappling (silver gene) in her. The stallion that bred her was a copper color. and this is what we got.


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX

Vidaloco ... i think i may have to steal Vida .. she is just goregous ! =]


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood

Sorry, I just re-read my topic and I mean't that I didn't want to breed anything, and that I was just curious.


----------



## twogeldings

If you'd like to try and get a Chocolate Palomino:
Palomino x Liver Chestnut (or just a very dark chestnut)
or 
Cremello x Liver Chestnut (or dark chestnut)
Cremello x Flaxen Liver Chestnut 
-Little note: Flaxen Liver Chestnuts look a lot similar to Chocolate Palominos with the flaxen mane and tail. Except for liver chestnuts lack that really rich chocolate color that makes the Chocolate Palominos what they are. I used to own a liver chestnut, he was dark, but not chocolate ^^
Silver Dapple Dilution (like what Vidaloco's mare carries) x Liver, or dark, Chestnut 

There's probably a million other combination's, and a whole novel about the genetics, but you basically want that dark gene with the creme mixed in.
If your trying for a Chocolate, don't go for a black without the silver dilution. Otherwise you'll probably just end up with a black, buckskin, or palomino foal. 
My first guess would be black, though, since black is a dominate gene. 


Chocolate Palomino's are beautiful. I'm a total sucker for flaxen horses  -has two-


----------



## Vidaloco

XxXequinegrlXxX said:


> Vidaloco ... i think i may have to steal Vida .. she is just goregous ! =]


Thats Vida's baby. Her name is Pretty Saro 
I'll try to find a photo of Vida where you can see her dappling that way you can tell what to look for in a black horse.

edt
Sorry I looked through my pics and couldn't find any. When the light is just right you can really see some dappling in the black.


----------



## Siggav

I think most "chocolate palominos" are actually black horses with the sliver dapple gene. The silver dapple gene is dominant if I remember correctly so you'd need either the mom or dad to be silver dapple to have a 50% chance at a silver dapple foal.

The silver dapple gene acts on black and lightens it to a dark chocolate colour usually and the mane and the tail can become silvery white. Bay horses with the silver dapple gene can be very pretty as well. They look almost flaxed except the mane and tail turn silver white.

Here's a really pretty black silver dapple Icelandic stallion









This one here is a silver dapple bay. The silver gene is acting the same way on what would normally be a black mane and tail but it leaves the red pigment on his body alone. You can see it's much more of a silvery white colour than the standard golden tone you'd get on a flaxen horse. The characteristic black legs of a bay horse are again lightened by the silver dapple gene into a more chocolaty brown colour.


----------



## brittany

whitetrashwarmblood said:


> What do you breed to get this color?
> I'm saying I want to it, I'm just curious.
> I used to ride a chocolate palomino sport pony mare when I was 12 years old.


I think Rocky Mountain Horses are chocolate palomino and other darker shades like that =]


----------



## Siggav

Oh and to add. The flaxen gene acts on the red pigment and only on red while the silver gene acts on the black pigment.

So you can't get a silver dapple chestnut, or well you can but the colour won't show since there is no black mane to make silver or black body hair to turn chocolate. Same with a black horse carrying the flaxen gene. There's no red hair to lighten then so it won't show.

Some horses people think are a silver dapple chestnut are simply a silver dapple bay. Since you have the black hair then that can be modified by the gene, like on the horse I posted the picture of.

The chocolate with 'flaxen' manes Rocky Mountain horses are black silver dapples. The colour shouldn't really be called a Chocolate Palomino to be honest since it's a completely different gene that has nothing to do with normal palominos.


----------



## Siggav

Ok having done some more research, I stand corrected. Apparently the occasional Palomino can have a dark enough body colour to look almost silver dapple (and by the way not all silver dapples have dapples). I have no idea how the genetics for that work. It'd be easier breeding a silver dapple I think.


----------



## ponyboy

Siggav said:


> (and by the way not all silver dapples have dapples).


They call silver dapple "taffy" in Australia which makes more sense IMHO.


----------

